# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Beginning stages of planning SE asia trip

## South East Asia

Hello!

My bf and I are currentley beginning to plan our SE asia/china trip. I just wanted a few words of advice/pointers on our plans so far.

We live in Vancouver, Canada, and are planning to fly into Manila, and out of Hong Kong. We are going to leave early January, come back late May, so we'll have roughly 5 months. We plan to dedicate a month to China, and the rest of our time to the Phillipines, Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam and Thailand. 

My bf really wants to go to Japan, however Im concerned with money and time. Do you think Japan would be feasible in that time frame? 

We are not planning to make any specific itinerarys for the trip, just doing a lot of reading and research about different places we'd like to go in each country. We are especially interested in food, architecture, relaxing on beaches, mixed in with some fun activities (trekking, snorkelling etc) and a little bit of partying.

We have budgeted 10 000 CDN for the entire trip, including our flight into Manila and out of HK which we expect to be around 1300-1400 CDN. What are your thoughts on that budget? We have backpacked through Europe before, so we know how to budget our money while travelling. We dont party TOO much, and we dont have to stay in posh places. As long as its clean, and has air con we are fine.

So far we plan to do the Phillipines first as we are flying into Manila. Is there any specifc route after this that you could reccomend? We will have to fly into a city from the Phillipines, but are not sure which country would be the best to go to after.


Also, one more question. Are there any visas that we need to get in advance? 

I know that's a lot of information, but any advice or help is great. Thanks in advance.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

Then we will transfer you to the airport for your flight home. Tour ends at the airport.

----------


## peterjack58

We live in Vancouver, Canada, and are planning to fly into Manila, and out of Hong Kong. We are going to leave early January, come back late May, so we'll have roughly 5 months. We plan to dedicate a month to China, and the rest of our time to the Phillipines, Laos, Cambodia, Vietnam and Thailand.

----------

